# Why did you choose your username?



## Team Gomberg

Just curious 

What does your username mean and why did you choose it?

I'll go first:
Gomberg is my last name. Ever since my husband and I married we refer to our family unit as "Team Gomberg". We use that term a lot and so do all our family and friends when talking to/about us.


----------



## Joanne

Mine is boring... my name


----------



## lisa127

My name is Lisa and my birthday is January 27.


----------



## SpdTrtl

I had a shirt about 15+ yrs ago with a glow in the dark turtle. It said Speed Turtle. It was my fav shirt till I outgrew it...I then passed it along to my daughter ...my friends called me SpdTrtl because of that silly shirt . Lame story.


----------



## Yvonne G

My special interest in tortoises is having success at breeding and hatching Manouria. Since they are called Manouria emys emys and Manouria emys phayrei, I chose emysemys as my username. However after having it for many years, I've decided it no longer fits me. So now my username is just my name. And since there are two other "Yvonnes" on the Forum, I put my last initial after it.


----------



## Millerlite

Lol when I was younger we got our first computer and I set up an AOL SN, my last names miller, and my cousin was like millerlite, it was originally millerlyte, but I changed it. I've been usin the name for well past 10 years now idk


----------



## wellington

Mine is boring, no special story here, just the street I live on


----------



## Redari

I made mine up awhile ago, a mixture of my favorite color and my nickname, just a nonsense word that I use because it's never taken as a username!

I use it on all things internet.


----------



## Balboa

When the wife brought home our first rescue redfoot, the kids decided to name him Rocky... referring to the obvious walking rock analogy I'm sure... so when trying to come up with a username for here I made the Rocky Balboa connection.


----------



## WillTort2

The tortoise that was gifted to me by a coworker, that could not prevent him from digging up the yard and escaping, is named William. I shortened it to Will; the name Will was already taken for the forum; so I just added "tortoise" to the end of "Will".,


----------



## mike taylor

I bet you guessed already mine is my name.


----------



## luvpetz27

My daughter's birthday is on the 27th and
I love my pets.....just changed the s to z.  
Silly, I know!! 

Great and fun thread!!


----------



## jjsull33

Mine is a mixture of my initials and name then the number 33, I have no idea where 33 came from however I've just been adding it to all my user names for years lol.


----------



## Laura

I will let you guess..


----------



## GotTort

My tortoise's name is Gotleib. I had chosen the name before I got a tortoise (why is a whole other story). So I selected the screen name GotTort as a play on tort's name and the fact that I finally got a tort.


----------



## Team Gomberg

These are awesome stories!

Thanks everyone for sharing. It's really neat to hear who chose what name and why.

I always guessed "wellington" was Barb's last name.  I was wrong.

Yvonne, your username change is what prompted me to post this. It made me curious


----------



## immayo

I pretty much have used this username for everything on the internet for as long as I can remember having a computer.

The story behind it is kind of dumb, I think so anyways. Back in high school (like 10years ago) my group of friends decided that we were a "sandwich". We all had a nickname as part of it and I was the Mayo. The nickname stuck for quite a few years. No one calls me it anymore but I have always used the sn immayo (It was also my license plate for awhile but I got tired of people asking me what it meant so I recently changed it haha)


----------



## Jacqui

It's my name that I have gone by since I was in elementary school.


----------



## LolaMyLove

Stella is my dog. So I always go by littlestella.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Jacqui said:


> It's my name that I have gone by since I was in elementary school.



Does this mean you went by a different name before then? 

immayo, that is one cute story! I like it


----------



## ScottishFish

I joined an aquatic forum a few years ago, but since it was a mostly american forum I wanted them to know I was from Scotland. I am also very Patriotic


_'Or like the snow falls in the river,
A moment white, then melts forever'
*~Robert Burns - Tam O' Shanter*_

0.0.1 Testudo hermanni boettgeri


----------



## jaizei

j z + vowels for length.

No significance


----------



## pam

Pam is my name


----------



## sibi

When my siblings and I were beginning to speak, they found it hard to pronounce "Sylvia," so, they use to call me sibi. Later in life, my sister and I were reminiscing when we were tots and what we use to call each other. My sister decided right then that she would begin to call me sibi again, and it stuck The other names of my sisters were Rosalyn (Hosie); Doris (Dori); Olga (Oga).


----------



## Minority1

Deployment designated call sign.


----------



## Team Gomberg

This is neat. Keep em comin' 

Sibi, that's cute


----------



## sendie

I chose "sendie" because it's sounds like my name - Cyndi!


----------



## rachael

My maiden name is finley and I primarily eat raw food.. so I started out on this forum as finleafeater.. but Im just rachael now. the finleafeater account is dead :{


----------



## RosieRedfoot

I got a redfoot and named her Rosie. We were trying to come up with names on the way home and instead of redfoot I slipped up and said rosefoot and she was so chipper and rosey we decided to call her Rosie. Soo I put them together. A lot of times people call me Rosie on here but my real name's Kim


----------



## wiccan_chicken

I've been Wiccan for a few years now, and I was in a class with my Pagan friend, well our teacher Caldwell was pretty awesome and would call us Witch 1 and witch 2. (Which witch is which) Megan came up with cute nicknames. She was Pagan Megan and I was... Wiccan Chicken  Dunno why I'm a chicken XD But it stuck and I use it for about everything now  Plus, it's never taken!


----------



## Tom

Ummm... Is this a trick question?

When I started on this forum years ago, my username was "Roachman", because I keep and breed many species of roaches. When I started having tortoise conversations here, the whole "Roachman" thing just sort of lost its appeal and seemed a bit awkward. So now its just me. Tom.


----------



## theelectraco

TheElectraCo has been my usernames and screen names on most of my accounts since I was 14, its just easy to keep things routine.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Some years back someone started calling me CowboyKen. It's easy for me to reman bet as well.


*remember


----------



## rideburton87

Bet you'd never guess living in SoCal but Burton is a snowboarding brand and I was born in 87


----------



## Team Gomberg

*Re: RE: Why did you choose your username?*



rideburton87 said:


> Bet you'd never guess living in SoCal but Burton is a snowboarding brand and I was born in 87



You were right, I'd have no clue lol. I don't think I've ever seen it snow, unless hail counts lol.


----------



## rideburton87

Haha no hail doesn't count.. =)


----------



## Kerryann

I am another boring one.. I always just use my name. In my other hobbies I am on forums and it's hard for me to keep screen names and real names in sync so I just make it easy for people. In my business life I am Kerry and to my family and some of my off road friends I am Kerry Ann so... I can effectively be referenced as either interchangeably.


----------



## N2TORTS

Because I like snakes ..............





(ok ....so the picture is 32 years old .... ) 




J~


----------



## Zamric

"Zamric" is one of my 1st, 3 AD&D charictors (Includes Ardoma {1st} and Faygon {Created as Wizard/Barbarian team})... from back in '79 (yes, I'm one of the Original players from back in the Days! ).

The name itself was created by deviding the alphabet in sections.... Last=Z, 1st=A, middle between z-a=M, middle between m-z=R, middle between m-a=I.... C was chosen for "Proper end sound" to Z-A-M-R-I because "E" was middle and "D" didn't work either.


----------



## bigred

My female redfoots name is BIGRED so I used it as my user name. BIGRED = superstar tort


----------



## Tom

Zamric said:


> "Zamric" is one of my 1st, 3 AD&D charictors (Includes Ardoma {1st} and Faygon {Created as Wizard/Barbarian team})... from back in '79 (yes, I'm one of the Original players from back in the Days! ).
> 
> The name itself was created by deviding the alphabet in sections.... Last=Z, 1st=A, middle between z-a=M, middle between m-z=R, middle between m-a=I.... C was chosen for "Proper end sound" to Z-A-M-R-I because "E" was middle and "D" didn't work either.



That's way too complicated you NERD! 



.... says the man whose claim to fame is cockroach breeding.


----------



## knechtion53

My username is a play on my last name Knecht (pronounced "connect") My 2 grown sons had used the name Knechtion to identify themselves with their friends when they were in high school. I just started adopting it as a username and added the year I was born '53.


----------



## kathyth

My name is Kathy and my last name starts with th.

With all of the usernames and passwords in the world, I wanted to keep it simple.


----------



## jhongsen

yes almost every people who see my username can guess correctly that it is my name. And I chose using my name because I never met/look/heard/read/see/known anyone else that has same name like me  so i think it's unique
(i also have tried type search in facebook about 5 years ago and guest what only my account that shows up LOL)


----------



## Team Gomberg

*Re: RE: Why did you choose your username?*



jhongsen said:


> yes almost every people who see my username can guess correctly that it is my name. And I chose using my name because I never met/look/heard/read/see/known anyone else that has same name like me  so i think it's unique
> (i also have tried type search in facebook about 5 years ago and guest what only my account that shows up LOL)



How is this pronounced?


----------



## TommyZ

Im obvious...first name is Thomas "tommy" and Z is first initial of last name..


----------



## LeopardTortLover

I think mine is fairly obvious


----------



## JeffG

Should be pretty obvious with mine. My name is Frank, and I keep leopards and Burmese Stars, so what else could my user name be?


----------



## jhongsen

Team Gomberg said:


> jhongsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes almost every people who see my username can guess correctly that it is my name. And I chose using my name because I never met/look/heard/read/see/known anyone else that has same name like me  so i think it's unique
> (i also have tried type search in facebook about 5 years ago and guest what only my account that shows up LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is this pronounced?
Click to expand...


err... it difficult for me to describe how to pronounced my name by typing


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

JeffG said:


> *Should be pretty obvious with mine. My name is Frank, and I keep leopards and Burmese Stars, so what else could my user name be?*



*LOL! *


----------



## Itort

I live in Iowa on the border with Illinois and keep tortoises therefore Itort.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

Just my name.


----------



## Angi

My parents choose it 47 years ago and I am not creative enough to come up with anything clever......so I just stuck with Angi


----------



## N2TORTS

JeffG said:


> Should be pretty obvious with mine. My name is Frank, and I keep leopards and Burmese Stars, so what else could my user name be?



LOL... Jeff.... I was trying to play the same game with my answer


----------



## shanu303

my name + my classroom no. in 3rd year high school in philippines ..... guess i chose that no. because that was the best class of my high school life ....


----------



## Chinque

I chose mine, because I got a webkinz for my 8th bday and on the account my username was Chinque. I don't know how I came up with it, I think it had something to do with my dog, chewy's, name or something... Anyway, I use that for nearly all m usernames, so if you're playing an Internet game and there is a Chinque (or forest4747) on there, it might be me!


----------



## Team Gomberg

Chinque said:


> I chose mine, because I got a webkinz for my 8th bday and on the account my username was Chinque. I don't know how I came up with it,



how do you pronounce this?


----------



## Cherbear

My name is Cherie (pronounced like Sherry) and my mom has called me Cherbear for as long as I can remember.


----------



## harris

Steve HARRIS - Iron Maiden


----------



## Spn785

Just my initials, then the month and year I was born.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Huge fan of "The Dukes Of Hazard." The show, not the movie, lol. I was going to pick "General Lee" but went with this instead.


----------



## Moozillion

Our most playful cat is named Monty, often referred to as Monty Moo (and we call our cat Walter "Wally Woo" and Remy "Remy Roo" etc. Sometimes, often in the early evening, Monty gets: an enormous burst of energy that sends him flying all over the house, literally bouncing off walls. When that happens, we refer to him as "The Wild Moozilion!!!" I liked it so have used it for several usernames.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Spn785 said:


> then the month and year I was born.



you are 4months older than me


----------



## Spn785

Team Gomberg said:


> Spn785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> then the month and year I was born.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are 4months older than me
Click to expand...


That's cool!


----------



## Breezy

a childhood nickname that has suck, and its rarely taken as a username!


----------



## Josh

It's my name


----------



## LisaTurtle

I'm not consistent with user names so when I was trying to come up with something for this forum I started with my name Lisa and thought, hmmmm what can I do with that... and
Lisa Turtle is from the show Saved By The Bell (from the 90s)... I thought it was kinda funny to use that lol


----------



## Jenley

My name..


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Just my name ask my grandkids and they cannt be wrong


----------



## Jtort

J(ulie) tort(oise). My name Is Julie.


----------



## BodaTort1

Boda is my last name and the 1 is because I started as just BodaTort but couldn't remember my password one night so I started a new acct. ;-)


----------



## Dar's mum

Because I'm Darwin's mum!


----------



## farber2028

Farber is my last name, 20 was a sports number and my birthday is on the 28th of January


----------



## tiff3grl

tiff (my name is Tiffany), 3 (favorite number), grl (well I'm a girl haha)

It's also been my email for 10+ years


----------



## 3bdulla

My name in Arabic is Abdulla, but the first letter in my name is not a letter in English, so I substitute it with a 3.


----------



## Kathym_90

Mine is my nickname my last name initial and then the year I was born ^_^


----------



## Maggie and Torie the Tort

Well mine is my name (a real shocker there), and my torts name torie.


----------



## tortugatamer

Sooo when I first started planning on getting a tortoise I had a dream of me dressed as a ringmaster or lion tamer. As the view spun around I was taming a tiny tortoise. A very calm and peaceful tortoise that was giving me an unimpressed look as if to say " I'll do what I want ma'am ". Still makes me giggle.

Sent from my MB865 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## colatoise

I live in Columbia, SC aka Cola.


----------



## FLINTUS

We have a golden retriever named Flint, commonly referred to as Flintus, so that's why I went with it. No idea why I put it in capitals though.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats

My name is Shelly. I had a turtle as a pet first, tortoises came after.


----------



## Tech13

My 9 year old chose the name Technomancer for his new tortoise and we got Tech in 2013. Tech13 sounded like a good username since I joined this forum on his behalf. My name is Donna...it really doesn't sound as good for a username


----------



## jojay327

My name is Jay my wife is Jodi and are anniversary is 3/27. The user name helps me to never forget that day.


----------



## Merlin M

Well my name is Merlin, M is the initial of my surname... I would make a joke about my parents liking alliteration but I managed to marry a man with a surname beginning with M (although my maiden name is an M too)


----------



## Team Gomberg

*Re: RE: Why did you choose your username?*



jojay327 said:


> anniversary is 3/27. The user name helps me to never forget that day.



Haha lol...awesome


Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Why did you choose your username?*



tiff3grl said:


> tiff (my name is Tiffany), 3 (favorite number), grl (well I'm a girl haha)
> 
> It's also been my email for 10+ years



Hey! I'm tiffany too and my favorite number is 3 and I also happen to be a girl!!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves

My gramps was the first tortoise geek I ever knew, and he adored his 4 CDTs which he found in the desert in '52 as babies (the chances of that?). He nicknamed me BeeBee because he said I float like a butterfly and sting like two bees. I tend to opine, and I garden (a lot) hence the second part. I also loved the racehorse BeeBeeBee! : )


----------



## hunterk997

I use this username for everything, plant forum, fish forum, school websites, and it all started with me using it for xbox live.


----------



## nickpanzee

My name is Nick. When I joined, I was working with chimpanzees. They are the most interesting living things I have worked with. So much like humans, yet still different. I just combined the two


----------



## JennBell0725

Mine is my married name and anniversary. Jennifer Bell. July 25th  and I just wanted to add that us 85 peeps are the best lol. 10-85!! Woot!!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Why did you choose your username?*



hunterk997 said:


> I use this username for everything, plant forum, fish forum, school websites, and it all started with me using it for xbox live.



Omg I glanced at your user and thought it said hunTWERK997... oops :blush:


----------



## hunterk997

tffnytorts said:


> hunterk997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use this username for everything, plant forum, fish forum, school websites, and it all started with me using it for xbox live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg I glanced at your user and thought it said hunTWERK997... oops :blush:
Click to expand...


Ummm... What's "twerk?" I have heard people say something about it in school.


----------



## LisaTurtle

tffnytorts said:


> hunterk997 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use this username for everything, plant forum, fish forum, school websites, and it all started with me using it for xbox live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg I glanced at your user and thought it said hunTWERK997... oops :blush:
Click to expand...


That's hilarious!!!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves

Someone has been reading or seeing too much of little miss twerky queen. Lordy, lordy your eyeballs are seeing things and tweaking them into twerking. Rest, some calming tea and no more music award shows for you for awhile! : )




hunterk997 said:


> Ummm... What's "twerk?" I have heard people say something about it in school.


Oh goodness. Oh no! You kinda don't wanna know. I am old (older than you I am sure) and I sure wish I did not know. LOL. : )


----------



## StarSapphire22

Ha. Ahaha. Hahahaha.

I'm a nerd. 

For those of you who aren't comic book buffs, my name is from the green lantern franchise. There are heroes/villains of every color...red lanterns, the orange lantern, yellow lanterns, blue lanterns, indigo tribe aaaand the star sapphires for the violet spectrum.  22 is my lucky number.


----------



## Elohi

Elohi is "earth" in Cherokee. 
I chose that because of the Cherokee in my ancestry and because I have a love and connection for/with earth. And by that I mean the soil, the rocks, the geologic formations and processes. The water, the air and the animals that make up "earth". I have always felt a connection to the earth, nature, and animals from a very early age.


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Mine is easy.

[SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Can you guess my favorite species, and my first name?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Why did you choose your username?*



Sulcata_Sandy said:


> Mine is easy.
> 
> [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> Can you guess my favorite species, and my first name?



I've never heard Sulcata used as a girls name... I've also never seen Sandy Tortoise...


----------



## TigsMom

Tigger is my Daughter's screen name, she introduced me to the internet a very long time ago and I've been Tigs Mom since. Some Marine Mom's have yelled hey Tig and my Son answers. LOL So both kids answer to it. A friend of mine called my Mom, he calls her Tigs Mom's Mom, she gets a laugh and know exactly who is calling. I don't think my name will ever change.


----------



## rayneygirl

my name is jenna-rayne, and i'm a girl so: rayneygirl


----------



## Team Gomberg

I'm glad some more of you are chiming in... 

they are fun to read!


----------



## BorisTheTort

Mine is kind of obvious.  Inspiration by Boris my russian


----------



## AZtortMom

My was originally chainsaw kitten, which was my roller derby name. But I recently changed it to AZtortMom because all my friends call me tort mom and well, I'm from AZ [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Team Gomberg

I remember chainsaw kitten! lol. there you are


----------



## LisaTurtle

AZtortMom said:


> My was originally chainsaw kitten, which was my roller derby name. But I recently changed it to AZtortMom because all my friends call me tort mom and well, I'm from AZ [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



Oh I didn't realize you were chainsaw kitten! I remember you LOL didnt realize you were the same person!


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

I liked chainsawkitten much better. [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
That is how I still have you in my iPhone. [GROWING HEART]


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves

chainsawkitten is fun-punk! Perfect for roller derby. So cool. But AzTortMom is good too, for TFO.
Howz about AzTortMomSlashChainsawKitten, LOL!


----------



## AZtortMom

you guys can still call me chainsaw kitten if you want [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸


----------



## Team Gomberg

Anymore newbies want to share? I like reading the stories


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Why did you choose your username?*



Team Gomberg said:


> Anymore newbies want to share? I like reading the stories



I'm not really a newbie, and I already spoke out, but pretty much I'm TiFFaNY and I'm a tort hoarder.


----------



## erica anne

Mine is not my name as you may think. It is my daughters name whose account I ended up hijacking. 

Funny, she had to talk me into having torts and now I am the one obsessed with them! Maybe someday I will get an account of my own... [WINKING FACE]


And a profile picture! Mine mysteriously disappeared and I can't replace it [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]


----------



## Moozillion

AZtortMom said:


> My was originally chainsaw kitten, which was my roller derby name. But I recently changed it to AZtortMom because all my friends call me tort mom and well, I'm from AZ [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]



OMG!!! You skate DERBY??!?! SO COOOOOL!!! My husband is the photographer for a relatively new (2 years) team here in Louisiana, The Lethal Ladies. The girls gave him a derby name: Sniper Joel (because he's always "shooting" them). Although I don't skate (I would love to- I think- but I'm a 59-year old klutz) they let me pick a derby name for my shirt (Notta Nucewun). Do you still skate? If so, for whom? 


...I don't mean to hijack this thread...:-/


----------



## AZtortMom

Moozillion said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My was originally chainsaw kitten, which was my roller derby name. But I recently changed it to AZtortMom because all my friends call me tort mom and well, I'm from AZ [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! You skate DERBY??!?! SO COOOOOL!!! My husband is the photographer for a relatively new (2 years) team here in Louisiana, The Lethal Ladies. The girls gave him a derby name: Sniper Joel (because he's always "shooting" them). Although I don't skate (I would love to- I think- but I'm a 59-year old klutz) they let me pick a derby name for my shirt (Notta Nucewun). Do you still skate? If so, for whom?
> 
> 
> ...I don't mean to hijack this thread...:-/
Click to expand...




I haven't skated for about 2 years but thinking about doing it again. I would probably start skating for a team here in Phoenix called the Desert Dolls


----------



## Team Gomberg

erica anne said:


> Mine is not my name as you may think. It is my daughters name whose account I ended up hijacking.
> 
> Funny, she had to talk me into having torts and now I am the one obsessed with them! Maybe someday I will get an account of my own... [WINKING FACE]
> 
> 
> And a profile picture! Mine mysteriously disappeared and I can't replace it [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]





you're right, its gone...weird.


----------



## Yvonne G

erica anne said:


> Mine is not my name as you may think. It is my daughters name whose account I ended up hijacking.
> 
> Funny, she had to talk me into having torts and now I am the one obsessed with them! Maybe someday I will get an account of my own... [WINKING FACE]
> 
> 
> And a profile picture! Mine mysteriously disappeared and I can't replace it [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]






Well, if you're not "Erica Anne", then just who the heck are you? 

And does your daughter post anymore?


----------



## erica anne

Yvonne G said:


> erica anne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is not my name as you may think. It is my daughters name whose account I ended up hijacking.
> 
> Funny, she had to talk me into having torts and now I am the one obsessed with them! Maybe someday I will get an account of my own... [WINKING FACE]
> 
> 
> And a profile picture! Mine mysteriously disappeared and I can't replace it [GRINNING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you're not "Erica Anne", then just who the heck are you?
> 
> And does your daughter post anymore?
Click to expand...




Well I am going to try to come up with a really clever username someday but my actual name is Jessica.

Erica doesn't post much right now, she is in that busy teenage stage [FLUSHED FACE]


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves

You should have the moderators change it to Jessica dba Erica Anne, LOL! 
I think it's great that you took over and are passionate about it. Erica Anne will come back once that funny little teen thing has had its run! : )


----------



## kanalomele

I think we had one of these threads a few months ago that I responded on but... well here I go again..

My name in meat space is Melissa. Which is Latin for Honeybee. I am married to a native Hawaiian and the literal translation of my name in Hawaiian is Ka Nalo Mele. Since Hawaiian language often relies on descriptions of certain things and does not have a specific word for a Honeybee it is translated as The (ka) Honey (nalo) insect (mele) Mele is also a native word for dance and song. So it can also be The Honey Dancer.


----------



## deadheadvet

So as you can tell, i'm quite the Grateful Dead fan. Been to more shows than I can remember. The last part is I'm a veterinarian. So most people call me Dr. R. Or Evan
So of course one of the best Grateful Dead songs has to be Terrapin Station!


----------



## sibi

Wow, Dr. Evan, I didn't know that about you  We are really glad to have you...you know this, don't you?


----------



## Team Gomberg

Hmm, I had to google "Grateful Dead" cuz I had no clue what that meant! lol

Thanks Dr. Evan. I sometimes wondered if your username came from something in your practice... :shy:


----------



## deadheadvet

Team Gomberg said:


> Hmm, I had to google "Grateful Dead" cuz I had no clue what that meant! lol
> 
> Thanks Dr. Evan. I sometimes wondered if your username came from something in your practice... :shy:


You mean to tell me that you are from California and have never heard of the dead? Jerry Garcia?


----------



## jaizei

Team Gomberg said:


> Hmm, I had to google "Grateful Dead" cuz I had no clue what that meant! lol
> 
> Thanks Dr. Evan. I sometimes wondered if your username came from something in your practice... :shy:



Don't feel bad, the only reason I'm familiar with them is because of watching Popup video when I was a teenager.

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8hTruY3lwA[/video]


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves

Okay kids, knock it off. Little rainbow colored teddy bears? No? Boy, the 60's are fading fast. : 0


----------



## deadheadvet

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Okay kids, knock it off. Little rainbow colored teddy bears? No? Boy, the 60's are fading fast. : 0


Are you kidding, I wish I could get in a time machine right now and go back to '74 and see the Dead at Winterland. That would be something. Those that never saw the Dead have no idea what t[/u]hey missed. You had to experience the Grateful Dead


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Why did you choose your username?*



BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Okay kids, knock it off. Little rainbow colored teddy bears? No? Boy, the 60's are fading fast. : 0



Those little hard, plastic ones in the giant tubes?!


----------



## Team Gomberg

*Re: RE: Why did you choose your username?*



deadheadvet said:


> You mean to tell me that you are from California and have never heard of the dead? Jerry Garcia?



Uh.... Who? 

Been in CA since birth in 85'


----------



## deadheadvet

Team Gomberg said:


> deadheadvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean to tell me that you are from California and have never heard of the dead? Jerry Garcia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh.... Who?
> 
> Been in CA since birth in 85'
Click to expand...

No wonder, you're still in diapers


----------



## Team Gomberg

hahaha, I thought you'd get a kick out of that


----------



## deadheadvet

Never to late to get on the bus. http://www.sunshinedaydream.biz/assets/images/stickers/bears-bus2.jpg


----------



## johnsonnboswell

The 60s are alive & well in our living rooms. A bunch of us were jamming on Uncle John's Band on Sunday night. Acoustic guitars, mandolins, lap dulcimer & spoons. 

My user name: the names of my first two turtles. Named for my hero Dr Samuel Johnson the great lexicographer and his biographer the fine Scottish toadie James Boswell. 

Johnson (the turtle) is an old gulf coast box turtle of great presence and wisdom and no particular beauty, highly appreciative of the ladies. He's probably over 70 now. We've been together for... Let me do the math, how old am I?.....over 37 years.


----------



## deadheadvet

Just so you know, the lead drummer, Bill Kreutzman, is quite the tortoise guy.


----------



## leaf2002

Well, 'leaf' are my initials and 2002 is my birthday so yeah, nothing interesting there!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Why did you choose your username?*



leaf2002 said:


> Well, 'leaf' are my initials and 2002 is my birthday so yeah, nothing interesting there!



Leaf is your initials? How so? And you're born in the year 2002, or?


----------



## Yvonne G

I took that to mean that L.E.A.F. only ever had one birthday in his/her life, and it was in 2002. Either that, or he/she is 11 years old.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves

deadheadvet said:


> BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay kids, knock it off. Little rainbow colored teddy bears? No? Boy, the 60's are fading fast. : 0
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding, I wish I could get in a time machine right now and go back to '74 and see the Dead at Winterland. That would be something. Those that never saw the Dead have no idea what t[/u]hey missed. You had to experience the Grateful Dead
Click to expand...

I know! I actually meant that there are too many youngsters here. How can anyone not know The Grateful Dead? That kinda blew me away. But if the kids were born in the 80's, I guess it was not part of their experience. deadheadvet, Jerry Garcia was friends with my grandfather, who was much, much older than him. They both were wine and cheese people and Jerry would come to the farm to help out and hang out. Kinda cool.


----------



## jaizei

2002 = February 20


----------



## whisper

I found my first red foot hatchling outside in the tortoise enclosure and named it Whisper. Now I have 11 babies & 13 eggs. It all started with a whisper. [PURPLE HEART]


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> 2002 = February 20



Yeah...there's that too!!


----------



## Zamric

As I stated before...way back on page 2 or 3....

Zamric is the Name of my 1st AD&D charictor (from back in '79). the letters where assymboled by , Last Letter, 1st Letter, middle of A and Z, Middle of M and Z, Middle of A and M, and middle of I and A.... or close enough to spell a reasonable name! 

Still works good! Just about any Zamric you see on the internet is me.... tho there is a Doctor in the UK that goes by Zamrik but that is just a shortened version of his Real Last name.


----------



## Jacqui

whisper said:


> I found my first red foot hatchling outside in the tortoise enclosure and named it Whisper. Now I have 11 babies & 13 eggs. It all started with a whisper. [PURPLE HEART]



What a neat story!


----------



## Zamric

Zamric said:


> As I stated before...way back on page 2 or 3....
> 
> Zamric is the Name of my 1st AD&D charictor (from back in '79). the letters where assymboled by , Last Letter, 1st Letter, middle of A and Z, Middle of M and Z, Middle of A and M, and middle of I and A.... or close enough to spell a reasonable name!
> 
> Still works good! Just about any Zamric you see on the internet is me.... tho there is a Doctor in the UK that goes by Zamrik but that is just a shortened version of his Real Last name.



WOW! just Googled "Zamric".... I don't show up till the second page! Guess it's getting more and more common!


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Why did you choose your username?*



Yvonne G said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2002 = February 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...there's that too!!
Click to expand...


That's right! I suppose in some places it could be Feb 20th. Otherwise I would think of 2/20 as 0220


----------



## ShadowFox_22311

ShadowFox my fav Zoid in a tv show it watched growing up. 
Here's a pic



_ because I like it 

And 22311 is my fav series if #'s!


----------



## Yvonne G

ShaodwFox_22311 said:


> ShadowFox my fav Zoid in a tv show it watched growing up.
> Here's a pic
> 
> _ because I like it
> 
> And 22311 is my fav series if #'s!



Did you misspell "shadow" in your username on purpose? If it was an accident, you can email or PM Josh and he'll fix it for you.


----------



## Tortoise

mine just came to me


----------



## Team Gomberg

I wanna know where "N2torts" came from... JD, you have more than 2 lol.

I've always wondered how "Baoh" is pronounced although I don't know if he is still around.

And Dennis has that "yagub...." username. Where did that come from?

Hmmm....who else have I wondered about?.. Lol


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves

N2Torts is like In to Torts. Which he definitely is. And how! Baoh is pronounced bau, at least my neighbors name is. Yagu... is cool and a good question. : )


----------



## Yvonne G

Of course, he will have to speak for himself, but this is what I've always thought his name meant:

YagyÅ« JÅ«bei Mitsuyoshi
YagyÅ« JÅ«bei Mitsuyoshi was one of the most famous and romanticized of the samurai in Japan's feudal era.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Into, got it.

But still, how do you pronounce bau? Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Baoh ( BaÅ RaihÅsha "Baoh: The Visitor") is a Japanese manga series written and illustrated by Hirohiko Araki


*BaÅ* I take that to mean long 'a' also, as in bay oh.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Thanks Yvonne 
I feel silly lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Nothing to feel silly about. I was curious about those names and their pronunciation too, that's why I either asked the person about them or took the easy way out and google'd them.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves

Team Gomberg said:


> Into, got it.
> But still, how do you pronounce bau? Lol



Oopsee, my fast typing put a space in my into. 
My neighbor's name is pronounced like bow down to the tortoise king, LOL.


----------



## Sh3wulf

Sh3wulf was a name/business title I was given by the president of a design firm I worked for. It sort of stuck and gets used a lot


----------



## Jacqui

I really find this thread fascinating!


----------



## LisaTurtle

Lisa Turtle is from the tv show Saved By The Bell, in the late 80's early 90's about high school kids. I grew up watching this show  my name is Lisa so it seemed fitting!!


----------



## momof6brats

My name is Susan, and I have 6 kids (5 girls 1 boy) i say "brats" as a term of affection, they are all really good kids/adults.


----------



## Zamric

OH MY! 1 boy, 5 girls...... sigh..... poor guy! please tell us he doesn't get hand-me-downs! (snicker)

My sister was one of five (4 brothers) her being the middle child.


----------



## momof6brats

People always say "poor boy" my girls will tell you different  he is my baby boy even though he's 23! Probably a lil spoiled


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: Why did you choose your username?*



momof6brats said:


> People always say "poor boy" my girls will tell you different  he is my baby boy even though he's 23! Probably a lil spoiled



Out of all my cousins, the only boy is the youngest. He's always gravitated towards me, because I'm not nearly as girly as my sis and the other girls. He thinks I'm a boy  That's whar I get for not wearing dresses and always being outside... He loves my animals too!


----------



## yillt

I have been on many forums and I remember seeing a thread like this (can't remember which forum it was on.) I thought we could have a go.
My username has a very complicated, silly meaning.
Billy (my tortoise) used to be called Tilly  and when I started on here he was known as Tilly. So I thought (child-like) I'll do Tilly backwards and then I'll have a weird, original username. Somehow, in the process, i managed to get confused and instead of yllit, I wrote yillt (which I actually find easier to say.) I only realised it was Mis-spelt a year later. I don't know how. Your turn


----------



## Yvonne G

Hm-m-m-m...it's the name I was christened with? I believe I was named after two of the Dionne quintuplets who were born 4 years before me. My older sister was also named for one of them. Her middle name is Cecelia. (I'm Yvonne Marie) Poor Maggie. She's named for my mom's mother.


----------



## meech008

Mine has been my nickname since I was in middle school! And I graduated in 08.....hence my super "original" username lol


----------



## DutchieAmanda

Amanda was already in use and I'm Dutch... Not really exciting haha


----------



## wellington

I think there is an old thread about this. I can't find it though. Maybe @jaizei can and link it to this thread.
My username is the street I lived on when I joined. It does make many think it's my real name and that I'm a guy LOL
Didn't know if I could trust these crazy people when I joined, so didn't want to use my real name. Eventually I figured out they are crazy  LOL  but could be trusted and added my real name to my signature.


----------



## dmmj

My initials with an extra letter to throw off the man.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

My 4 grandkids call my wife and I "Grandpa and Grandma Turtle " cause we have so many torts . And my last name is 12 dozen ( Gross ) or 144 .


----------



## MPRC

Mine is pretty simple: LaDukePhoto. Last name + profession.


----------



## mike taylor

My name my dad gave me at birth .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> My name my dad gave me at birth .


What did he call you when you became a teenager ?


----------



## Momof4

Boring!! I have 4 kids!!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Momof4 said:


> Boring!! I have 4 kids!!


4 kids are far from boring


----------



## mike taylor

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> What did he call you when you became a teenager ?


You don't want to know . Trust me .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

mike taylor said:


> You don't want to know . Trust me .


As a grandpa with a good man and 3 grandsons there are those days ! But I still love all4 !


----------



## mike taylor

I have a Awesome pops . I really can't remember him kicking me in the butt . But my momma is a another story . My dad has put me in my place don't get me wrong . But my mom hell on wheels . haha


----------



## 4jean

Momof4 said:


> Boring!! I have 4 kids!!



I have 4 kids too, so I stuck a 4 in front of my name


----------



## Razan

My name is Rosanne. Pronouncing it as Ruh zan just flows better then Rose-anne.
Nobody ever remembered it well until Roseanne Bar came along and tainted a perfectly fine name.
Not to mention that sharing anything on the internet is not a habit of mine (until tortoise forum was discovered).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Laura said:


> I will let you guess..


An anagram of 'aural', ?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Moozillion said:


> Our most playful cat is named Monty, often referred to as Monty Moo (and we call our cat Walter "Wally Woo" and Remy "Remy Roo" etc. Sometimes, often in the early evening, Monty gets: an enormous burst of energy that sends him flying all over the house, literally bouncing off walls. When that happens, we refer to him as "The Wild Moozilion!!!" I liked it so have used it for several usernames.


I didn't know this, Bea! 
Great!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> My gramps was the first tortoise geek I ever knew, and he adored his 4 CDTs which he found in the desert in '52 as babies (the chances of that?). He nicknamed me BeeBee because he said I float like a butterfly and sting like two bees. I tend to opine, and I garden (a lot) hence the second part. I also loved the racehorse BeeBeeBee! : )


Terrific story! 
Love it!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Mine is boring, I'm afraid.
Tidgy is my little Greek tortoise girl and i consider myself her daddy. 
Wifey is her mum and as we can't have kids, Tidgy's a serious part of our little family.


----------



## Pearly

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Mine is boring, I'm afraid.
> Tidgy is my little Greek tortoise girl and i consider myself her daddy.
> Wifey is her mum and as we can't have kids, Tidgy's a serious part of our little family.


Of course she is, as are all of our pets! I think I have mentioned to you maybe in CDR thread that I wouldn't leave my then 7yr old dog behind and brought her with me to the States.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Pearly said:


> Of course she is, as are all of our pets! I think I have mentioned to you maybe in CDR thread that I wouldn't leave my then 7yr old dog behind and brought her with me to the States.


Yep, you did! 
Another lovely story.


----------



## Pearly

Well, mine has to do with new pet hobby and coldblooded animals. Few yrs ago I got into freshwater fish to help my children with a new hobby that was started as unexpected birthday gift to my daughter from one of her friends. One of the fish was a gorgeous pearly white male Betta whom we had named Pearly. All of the little planted filtered Betta and community tanks have been rehomed since then. My kids lost interest in keeping up with water changes/testing etc and I didn't have the time. Our little tanks were so pretty! I used to love working with them or just simply staring at the fish anyway, now with my Daughter being older, more mature, and decided on tortoises... So here I go again! Pearly was my username on the aquatic forum. Here I needed user name again, couldn't think of anything clever, I was Pearly on the other forum, my fish were coldblooded, torts are cold blooded, Pearly the Betta brings memories of beauty and grace... Things I like so maybe not like to forget (I tend to forget passwords so there! There was no short version of that story


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Turtulas was a real person born in 1839. He and his family are part of my family tree. For some reason I had a problem with my password so I just started another membership using the name Turtulas, After about a year later Len was back and working fine. After a while the two were combined and I put Turtulas in front of Len. No password problems since.


----------

